# REHOME: Vancouver (Resolved!)



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

Eric called me last month because he saw my adin Craigslist looking for a bunny-friendly roommate, but the room waslong since rented. Now he's contacted me again becausehehasn't been able to find a place with the rabbits and hastogive them up. 

These guys sound adorable, but unfortunately, I can't take them, theyneed to be adopted by someone who can give them the home they're usedto, and all I can offer right now is a small dog penin mybasement.  I won't even be able to reach over itto pet them, it's five feet high, and they can't run around at all downthere, it's not fixed up, holes in the walls, etc..It's better as an emergency holding area or for bunnies used to livingin a cage.

I also don't have the resources at the moment to get them any vettreatmentif they get sick,or generally keep propercare of them. AndI'm out oftime.

They shouldn't be hard to adopt out, being fuzzy lops.

Here's his Petfinder ad: 


*Small &amp; Furry:Fuzzy Lop Eared -*_[email protected]_
12-26-2006

Tito and Puente are a bonded pair of fuzzy lop eared rabbits. I adoptedthem a year ago and now this house is being torn down so I must moveand I cant find a place that will allow bunnies. A little about thebunnies... - They are 1 spayed female (Puente) and one neutered male(Tito). - I am not sure of their age as I rescued them and I have noway of knowing. They are pretty active, so I assume they are young. -They live free range in the house, they are litter trained and theyseldom chew on things (1 cord and 1 dvd in 1 year). Just dont leavethings like DVDs and TV Remotes on the floor and they will behave. -They live well with other pets too (at one point we had 1 cat, 1 dogand 1 rat!) - I let them run in the yard outside and they are veryobidient and dont run away. Although Puente can be a handful as shelikes to show off her speed when she doesnt want back in. - Dont lettheir huge fur fool you, when shaved for the summer, they are quitetiny (half the size of a loaf of bread). - Tito was found with acataract on his right eye, the vet says he is blind in that one eye,but he can see fine with the left eye, it doesnt effect his behaviourat all, except in the night time, he might run into a chair or a coffeetable if he is not careful. Puente is in perfect health and she is veryactive. I have supplies like 2 food bowls, a kennel, a leash andharness, a litter box with metal grate on top, clips for hay, some chewtoys and some treats left over, you could have all these things. I havelived with the bunnies for 1 year, and it pains me to let them go. Icould build a cage for them outside, but they love to be inside andthey love human attention. I have tried to find a bunny friendly placebut its just not working out. Please help these gentle, fun loving andsometimes crazy! bunnies find a home, they are the best pets Ive everhad and they deserve it.


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2007)

aww cant he just find a place and sneak them in? :embarrassed:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh man, if I had the time for them I woulddefinitely look into getting them transported here. I want some Fuzziesso bad... Unfortunately it's not fair to my trio as is otherwise Ireally would.


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone sent me his posting last night and I was horrified.

They came from me last April....I emailed &amp; called him in apanic after reading that - I will be picking them up tonight and thenthey are going into foster care on the island....whew

It freaks me out when they don't call us when they can no longer keepthe animals - that 's the fisrt thing we tell them when we drop themoff to a new home - if ever at any point they can't keepthem,they come back to us...no questions asked


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, are these Angel and Xena on the petfinder site?

I guess the names don't really match.

But these two are gorgeous, and are in need of a foster home as well, as I understand.








http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5613943


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 2, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing Jordi, I sawthose 2 ages ago and I've wanted to adopt them since. I just couldn'tremember where I saw the ad to post those pictures!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought he got these guys in Winnipeg? I thought he told me he was moving here from Winnipeg. Hmm... 

So are these the fuzzies I almost took back then?Weird! I didn't take them then for the same reason I don'tthink it's the best idea now -- they should be able to get another homefairly easily, I was looking formore of a 'hard case' here. 

I've been trying to call him today, left a message. I didtell him I'd take them, but the situation wasn't ideal for them. 

I do have a couple ofpotential fosterers -- a neighbour and acousin (both close enough to remain under my care) -- butitwould be atemp foster, again not so bad because I thinkthey're pretty adoptable. 

Was just waiting to hear back from themas well. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2007)

*Rabbit Hutch wrote:*


> It freaks me out when they don't call us when they can nolonger keep the animals - that 's the fisrt thing we tell them when wedrop them off to a new home - if ever at any point they can'tkeepthem, they come back to us...no questions asked


Thats great! 

You'd think he would have called you first? Maybe he was planning on calling if he couldnt find them a great home. 

Its really great that you guys encourage owners to return them to youif things dont work out. A lot of places make owners feel guilty forsurrendering their pets. If more places would make it a bit easier,maybe less bunnies would end up in garbage cans and running loose onthe streets.

Heres hoping they can find a wonderful forever home. Great work sars for finding foster homes for these guys!


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes they are Angel &amp; Xena

I took them in from a lady who moved here with them from Toronto 

They have a foster home on the island already (it's all arranged) andshe may have an adopter there for them. I told Eric I wouldbe there for them today after work. He is moving today.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 2, 2007)

That is sort of ironic. These are the samerabbits that I tried to adopt. I tried to convince my parents to makean overnight trip to visit friends so I could pick them up after ourvacation in Osoyoos, I mean, its a 13 hour drive toOsoyoosfrom here, what's another 5 hours to go to Vancouver?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

Well also under discussion washimmoving in here with the bunnies (which would have workedout well) when my current roomie moves out Apr. 1, and me justfostering them temporarily until then, but I didn't hear back from himabout that until he emailed me yesterday, and then he made no mentionof that. And frankly, I think it's pretty obvious he's losthisprivileges. He didn't contact me about themeitherbefore putting the ad in. He also told me hehad an ad on CraigsList, but I only sawjust the one ad onPetfinder.

Oh well,I imagine fuzzy lopsare pretty easy toadopt out.I'm really glad I didn't end up with themhere, I REALLY didn't want to end up getting atttached!! 

So thanks for that!! 

sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> That is sort of ironic. These are the same rabbits that Itried to adopt. I tried to convince my parents to make an overnighttrip to visit friends so I could pick them up after our vacation inOsoyoos, I mean, its a 13 hour drive toOsoyoos from here,what's another 5 hours to go to Vancouver?


LOL!! I remember that!! So we were BOTH talkingabout taking inthese same bunnies back then and didn't knowit? 

I'm confused as to why they're still on Petfinder if they were adopted last April? 

sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

:shock:I guess this will be prettyeasy. Heard back from both the neighbour and the cousin, bothwill probably take them. 

I don't think Eric tried very hard! 

sas


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Any word on where these bunnies ended up, sas?


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Jan 23, 2007)

As I mentioned, one of our island memebrs wasinterested in fostering them but it soon turned out to be an adopt -within ten minutes :colors::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, I missed that! Great news!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 23, 2007)

Hard to NOT fall in love with a Fuzzy Lop. (Right Sebastian sweetie?) :inlove:

I haven't checked back with the Landlord's friend, not sure if she found a bunny to foster yet or not. 



sas


----------

